
Show HN: One-click send links to your personal newsletter (Chrome extension) - dominikposmyk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/itemsy/hgldjebdmbnjjijfpdjoghabodcfohlb
======
ohduran
Why not showing the Firefox extension as well? [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/itemsy/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/itemsy/)

~~~
dominikposmyk
It has just been released :) Thank you ohduran!

~~~
ohduran
Chrome may have conquered Earth, but one tiny village in Firefox is still
resisting...

